# Kegerators



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone own one, or know about them. I am going to buy one with my stimulus check, plus a barrel of something tasty. 

Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I have one from Haier... I got it at Costco for $499, it holds a 1/2 keg...

Here it is at Kegworks... http://www.kegworks.com/product.php?productid=19123&cat=420&page=1

PM me if you want to talk about it on the phone, there is a ton of stuff you need to know...


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Depending on where you want to put it, and how picky you are on how it looks there are several alternatives to a pre-made kegerator. Just about any fridge, freezer (and some mini-fridges) can be converted to a kegerator for less than you can buy one of the off-the-shelf brands. Let me know what you're looking to do and I can give you more details.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I would go to a used appliance store or if you have a fridge laying around and adapt it. I bet you could pick up a decent fridge for about $300-400 and then you could use a full keg. Just my :2


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've seen some really nice homemade kegerators out of fridges and chest freezers. I'll see if I can find one or two links for you.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Conversion kits are a great way to go, but you can't buy full kegs in the US... Bars can't even get them...


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have made 2 now.

Both vintage fridges....First one died on me...2nd is still running strong. 

I sanded both down and repainted using compressor, spray gun and just tremclad black on the 2nd...then clear-coat.

Also replaced insulation in the door, door gasket and thermostat...

One hole in the front door for shank...plus 2 for drip tray. One in the side for beer gas line.

Holds full 58L keg.

Suggestion after working in the beer business for a few years....do not run straight CO2....use beer gas...70/30 mixture (N2/CO2) Makes a huge difference in taste and keg will stay good for about 1 month if it lasts that long...:dr

Here are some pictures:


Hope this helps!

Chris


----------



## Gryphs62 (Mar 23, 2008)

We consider full keg 58L which = US 1/2 Barrel


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the page I was thinking about (someone here may have even posted it, though I'm not positive). It's a homebrew kegerator though the same idea applies, just different connectors.
http://www.mullerbrau.com/Kegerator.htm


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

a buddy of mind just bought one not too long ago (bud light branded keggerator) but we keep it filled with yuengling 24/7. 

he's actually considering selling it, so if anyone's interested give me a shout


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have one as well. A Summit with stainless Steel top.

Do yourself a favor and visit the Micromatic Forums
You can read about people's experience with different units and the tweaks they have made to reduce foaming, lower temperatures, actively blowing cold air into the towers to eliminate foam, etc.

Must do your research before making a purchase like that.

1 word of advice.
The items that come in the kits with most kegerators are mostly junk.
Upgrade the faucet, keg connector and Co2 regulator for MUCH more reliable operation.
I recommend the Perlick Forward seal faucet. No sticking and better pour.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, thanks so much for the ideas and links guys. Looks like I have some reading an investigating to do.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> 1 word of advice.
> The items that come in the kits with most kegerators are mostly junk.
> Upgrade the faucet, keg connector and Co2 regulator for MUCH more reliable operation.
> I recommend the Perlick Forward seal faucet. No sticking and better pour.


After replacing all those parts, aren't you really just buying a fridge w/ a beer logo on the side? Wouldn't it be more economical to buy a 'regular' fridge and mod it as necessary?

Also from what I've read w/ homebrew systems, the trick to reducing foam is correctly matching the CO2 pressure/keg pressure with the length of tubing between the keg and faucet. Can't say I have any personal experience though.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

I happen to like this little unit. It keeps the beer fresh for 30 days but your limited to Heiniken and Heiniken Light Draughtkegs for now...

http://www.krupsonlinestore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=KRU+B95&SELECT= &SKW=krubeer&MENU=beertender


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Did you get your kegerator yet?

If not are you looking to convert a full size fridge or purchase one already built with a tower on top?

Like skibumdc said, the forward sealing faucets are much nicer...I recommend those.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I converted my fridge into a kegerator. I think the conversion kit was 150.00 and and it took about 15 minutes to complete the task.

That's what I would recommend.

Munt.



Sandman said:


> Does anyone own one, or know about them. I am going to buy one with my stimulus check, plus a barrel of something tasty.
> 
> Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> Conversion kits are a great way to go, but you can't buy full kegs in the US... Bars can't even get them...


really? last I checked US stands for America... patriot states founded by brewers! 

Well, cant you at least borrow them with a deposit? It's sorta the same thing... unless all the kegs I've been tapping are half kegs or something.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

JacksonCognac said:


> really? last I checked US stands for America... patriot states founded by brewers!
> 
> Well, cant you at least borrow them with a deposit? It's sorta the same thing... unless all the kegs I've been tapping are half kegs or something.


You have most likely been tapping half kegs. These are the standard in bars.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

taltos said:


> You have most likely been tapping half kegs. These are the standard in bars.


Oh, ok... so a half keg has 15 gallons and a full keg has about 30? Thats a lot of beer... ~250 lbs worth! Those half kegs are freaking heavy as it is... I can't imagine trying to move a full keg around.


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

There is no better buy than a kegerator! I have a half barrel of Sierra Nevada in there right now and its incredible. Thinking I may need to get a second to have a porter or stout readily available as well:tu.


----------

